

Why San Francisco May Be the New Silicon Valley - muzz
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2013/08/why-san-francisco-may-be-new-silicon-valley/6295/

======
shiike
More and more YC & 500 Startups companies are moving to SF downtown, and this
investment graph will be more skewed to North. I guess.

